# Anyone have the g1x and are happy with when your dslr is not around?



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 30, 2012)

Just looking for a much more portable dslr alternative when I cannot bring my gear.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 30, 2012)

I looked at one a week ago in our local camera store, its reasonably portable for a aps-C body, the way the lens collapses means you can cary it in a jacket pocket without having the lens stick out.

However, the price is well over what its worth to me, and it is not wide enough. A 21mm or so equivalent focal length would be nice rather than the 28mm. If the price drops to $500, I'll get one.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah i'm thinking the same thing. Just a little steep for a p&s.


----------



## Flake (Mar 30, 2012)

It's not that expensive once you see the results! Imagine a camera not much bigger than a G12 capable of image quality as good if not better than cameras like the 7D or Nikons D7000. The lens is of 'L' quality with low dispersion elements, which is another reason it can outperform a DSLR with kit lens.

If what you need is a carry round with amazing image quality then there's never been a camera as good as this one, made better because of the hotshoe and the fast sync speed.


----------



## gonzalo (Mar 30, 2012)

i have the G1X and i'm very happy with it¡¡¡¡

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gonzalovidalsoler/sets/72157629235962232/


----------



## Daniel Flather (Apr 9, 2012)

I would rather pay more for FF mirrorless camera and a 50/2 lens.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Apr 14, 2012)

Would it be better for a vacations vs my 60d or would I regret it.


----------



## Flake (Apr 16, 2012)

You'd need to define better!

In terms of image quality there's no way the 60D with a kit lens will outperform it, but it does have an issue with the closest focus distance and presumably a software focus limit into what is laughably termed 'macro'. This happens a long way from the subject and can be very annoying when auto focus can't lock and you need to manually switch it to macro. I assume that this is to prevent the lens hunting through its focus range and speed things up, but as things stand it's a pain. This doesn't happen with jpeg, it's a RAW issue.

The battery life is comparatively poor with a very real 250 shot capacity, you might need a spare to carry around, start to use video and batteries are eaten with surprising speed.

Having said the minus points, it's reasonably light and compact, with good build quality. The image quality and high Iso performance is just amazing, expecially compared to the G12 which it's not much bigger than. There should be some more reasonably priced filter adaptors comming along soon and a set of 58mm close focus filters will help to reduce the macro problems.


----------



## !Xabbu (May 5, 2012)

I only have second hand experience, but a friend of mine got one on top of his 50D (with Canon 17-55mm f/2.8 ). He uses it a lot more than his DSLR, because of its easy portability. He loves the IQ and states that it's very close to the 50D. However, he really feels the slower AF is quite a drawback.

So, overall he's very happy with it. You just have to know what you want to do with it - getting candid portraits, shooting moving things, go with your DSLR, but for many other situations it will give you great IQ and a much lighter and smaller camera.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (May 24, 2012)

Sorry to say I don't have the G1X but wanted to add a deal breaker for me that I've read about this model is the extremely slow focus. Now the IQ is supposed to make up for that however I'm not sure it would fit a jacket pocket.
IMHO, Canon's S100 is THE best P&S camera out there, bare none. Read the reviews and go see one. Extremely small, fast focus and more features than you would probably ever use. Its even got HDR like our 5D3's. !!! I've had most of Canon's P&S cameras over the past 20 digital years and the 'S' series is still the little winner in my eyes.


----------



## Flake (May 24, 2012)

Sorry but the image quality from the G1X is of commercial quality - approaching that of the 5D MkII or the Nikon D700, Whereas the S100 will not cut it as a commercial quality camera. There's a country mile between them in terms of image quality.
True it's not a speed demon in terms of focus speeds, but it's no worse than the G12 and I believe the S100 autofocus is very similar.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 24, 2012)

Flake said:


> The lens is of 'L' quality with low dispersion elements, which is another reason it can outperform a DSLR with kit lens.





Flake said:
 

> In terms of image quality there's no way the 60D with a kit lens will outperform it...



Not sure I buy that one. The construction of the G1 X lens is nothing special - moulded glass aspherical elements and low dispersion elements are found in many inexpensive kit lenses (17-85mm, 28-135mm, etc.). Chuck Westfall indicated that the lens in the G1 X delivers optical performance similar to the EF-S 18-135mm lens, which is well short of what I'd call 'L-quality'. Since the 60D is sold in a kit with the EF-S 18-135mm lens, I'd say optical performance would be about the same, speed performance would be a clear win for the 60D, portability would be a win for the G1 X.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 26, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Just looking for a much more portable dslr alternative when I cannot bring my gear.



My 2cents: In term of size, I don't really see much diff. between portable(mirrorless) Vs DSLR. I would rather take my little S100 instead.


----------



## Bennymiata (May 30, 2012)

Just got a new G1X this evening and have been playing around with it, in very low light (it's almost winter here in Australia).
I've been pleasantly surprised about the speed of the focussing, compared to some of the horror stories I've read about it.
It's not as fast as my 60D, but it only takes a half a second or so to focus in low light, which is pretty good for a P&S.
The high ISO is pretty good too and probably better than my 60D at 1600.
The built-in flash is amazingly powerful too.

I took some videos of one of my cats under very poor light, and the video came out surprisingly well and it plugged into my Samsung HD TV and the TV automatically switched the source to the camera as soon as I turned the camera on, and the video looked pretty good to me.

I'll play around with it over the weekend to see how it goes when photographing something decent, but so far, I'm a happy camper.
Funny thing is that the retail price of it here in Oz is cheaper than it is from B&H.
A$749 as against US$799, but I got it as a grey import for A$650 delivered from Hong Kong.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (May 31, 2012)

In the UK it is even more expensive - £699 which makes it the equivalent of $1,085 or A$1,113. Rip off britain is alive and well it seems.

I had a look at one and was disappointed at not just the price but the viewfinder too which is tiny and only covers 80% of the image recorded. Instead, I bought an Sony NEX c3 with two lenses for £150 less.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 1, 2012)

I managed to get out yesterday and take some pictures in daylight with the new G1X.
I found the focus was quite quick, less than half a second in reasonable light, and pretty accurate too although i have to get used to holding it out in front of me.
the viewfinder is isn't fantastic, but it does help to keep the camera steady when you use it and although it doesn't show the whole field, it gives you a good idea of what you're taking.
Here's a few shots for you, all taken on full auto (as my wife will use it) and unprocessed and reduced in size and resolution.


----------



## FunPhotons (Jun 1, 2012)

I have yet to find a 'tweener' which works well. By that I mean a device which is in the middle, not as big and complicated as the top end but more capable then what you get at the low end. In cameras I have a S100 which I love. The damn thing rides on my belt (always!) and is always there. I don't notice it but when I need to take shot - any shot - I've got it. I also have a big DSLR with lenses that ride in a toploader case, that comes with me when I'm going out. One case over the bag and I have the bare essentials of a DSLR, I love that top loader bag. 

In the middle I have a G12 and a Fuji X100, and I use them the least. The G12 isn't too portable and generally takes mediocre pictures. The Fuji can take nice shots, but it's slow and finicky. I have the same issue with the iPad. I love my iPhone, and my big computers (Mac Pro and Macbook Pros), but other than for watching movies occasionally I don't have much use for the iPad. 

The commonality is that these things do a little of everything, and so do nothing particularly well (as far as I'm concerned). Neither portable like the S100, or capable like the DSLR, and so just end up annoying me. 

So yeah, I'd love to find the camera that takes near DSLR quality shots with near P&S portability, but it doesn't seem to be invented yet (unless I got a Leica maybe, and then I'd be annoyed with manual focus no doubt). Maybe Canon will come out with a mirror less that will pull that off, one can hope.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 2, 2012)

The weathe rin Sydney today was terrible. Cold and raining, but I got a break in the weather and walked down the road to try some shots in RAW.

To be frank, I can't see much difference to shots taken with my DLSR and L lenses.
What do you think?
These are'nt too artistic, but I think the IQ is outstanding for a P&S.


----------



## wilerty (Jun 17, 2012)

I've had my G1X since the first came out and have since sold my 60D 15-85 ++. For my needs, I have found the the IQ to as good (or better) than the 60D with 15-85. These were shot as JPEGs ...


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jun 18, 2012)

wilerty said:


> I've had my G1X since the first came out and have since sold my 60D 15-85 ++. For my needs, I have found the the IQ to as good (or better) than the 60D with 15-85. These were shot as JPEGs ...



Nice pics thanks for posting. Do you have Any people shots?


----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice shots Willerty.

I had a job to do on Saturday night, and took the G1X with me to do the video work in a very dark pub.
I used an LED light on top of the camera, and it did a really good job, and even the built-in mic worked pretty well.


----------



## chasn (Sep 21, 2012)

on this years holiday I took a G1x with waterproof case for speedboat shots of waterskiing and a 5Dii for general shots - in the end I was using them interchangeably both for stills and video. I wouldn't claim the G1x is as good as a 5Dii but I think it is a brilliant camera and the slow autofocus isn't that bad ( it coped with a bumpy speedboat and a bumpy waterskier....) target price in the Uk is now £500 or so so it will be interesting to see how they price the G15


----------



## FunkyD3121 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sometime in October I am going to buy either the G1X or the New G15, when it comes out. G15's fast lens - 1.8-2.8 plus faster focusing & Digic 5 impress me. I would have preferred a flip-out LCD screen, but I have a G7(since april 2007) & it has No flip-out LCD. May need to rent the G1X first.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 28, 2012)

At this point I am waiting to see how the g15, eosm, Sony nex 5r pan out. Hopefully some good choices will be available.


----------



## artsmalley (Nov 1, 2012)

KKCFamilyman said:


> Just looking for a much more portable dslr alternative when I cannot bring my gear.



I bought the G1X a little bit after it came out. It has some great points especially image quality. On that point I really had no qualms with it. The longer I had it though the more it bothered me in some regards. The AF is quite slow. Equally as irritating it takes about 3 seconds between shots. Not joking. So it is okay if you are shooting adults who are sitting still or scenery and in no rush. For kids or action I found it pretty useless. Missed so many good shots I decided finally to part ways with it. I sold it last month. The problem was that it was "good enough" that I left the DSLR at home a bunch due to laziness. It became a crutch but a frustrating. Very good in many regards not so good in other. I hope the next or next next version is better.


----------



## lilbuddha (Nov 3, 2012)

I've the G1X and really like it. It does have limitations, yes. It is not a DSLR, but then I think it a bit naive to think it should be. The IQ is terrific.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Dec 28, 2012)

artsmalley said:


> KKCFamilyman said:
> 
> 
> > Just looking for a much more portable dslr alternative when I cannot bring my gear.
> ...



Thanks I was afraid of that. Just waiting for the next version if there is one.


----------



## hawaiisunsetphoto (Jan 5, 2013)

I recently picked up a used G1X, very pleased with it. Keep it handy and get shots that I would otherwise miss by not having my dslr. Great for it's purpose.


----------



## bycostello (Jun 18, 2013)

as ever the best camera is the one you have with you..


----------



## Houndog (Oct 17, 2013)

I have an old DSLR and a G11. I bought G1X for good image quality on our planned tour of Europe. I practiced before we left and am extremely pleased with the results. Did not have to lug heavy, big stuff. Got great pics. Others on trip had pocketable compacts and DSLRS. I have not compared results but the G1X delivered. I am 6'-3" and could hold the G1X over the heads of crowds, tilt the screen so I could see and blaze away. Highly recommend although there are newer cameras that may be better or as good. Maybe, just maybe, Canon will come out with a successor!!!!


----------



## mnclayshooter (Oct 28, 2013)

I have the G1X and have taken it on several hiking adventures where carrying the DSLR wouldn't be as much fun. 

I have shot with it nearly 2000 photos and was somwhat disapointed in the image quality after hearing so many good reviews of IQ. 

It turns out, after trying a friend's G1X and his wife's G15, that I have a stuck iris and so the aperture is not changing... it is stuck at about f14 or so. I hadn't noticed until recently because most of what I have been photographing has been landscapes from high vantage points. Once I started trying to capture shallower DOF images, the image quality started to really show itself as lacking. 

Just FYI - if you're a G1X owner - might be worth checking to see if your iris is moving through a reasonable range or not. I didn't have any error codes or any erratic behavoir of the camera itself. 

The way I checked it was to set the camera in Av (aperture priority) and then use the front finger dial to change from f2.8 through f16 to see if I could visually see the iris change. It did not. It takes about 30 seconds to check it. I have heard that some of the much earlier G-series cameras and a few of the S-series had an issue with the aperture getting stuck as well. 

Really just an FYI if you aren't getting the image quality you'd hoped to get out of your G1X - might be worth sending to Canon to have them check it out. Mine is on it's way in right now.


----------



## eml58 (Oct 28, 2013)

I had the G15, then the G1X, My youngest Son used them in Underwater housings for Underwater Video & Imaging, IQ is only reasonable I feel, when compared to a decent slr, the delay in Shutter is an absolute killer and takes some getting used to.

Portability is of course excellent, but you give up too much to get it.

My son now uses the 6D and is much happier with this Camera than the Point & shoots.

Have a look at the new Sony a7, or the X series Cameras from Fuji, might be a better fit, Good Luck with your researching.


----------



## duffer5 (Oct 29, 2013)

Had the G1X but got rid of it, not because of the image quality but because I don't like composing with live view. The optical view finder sucks, no other way to put it. However, I thought the images it captured were quite good. It has a totally different feel regarding the menu controls, and it took me some time to get used to the feel. Overall, though, a good camera.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Nov 5, 2013)

mnclayshooter said:


> I have the G1X and have taken it on several hiking adventures where carrying the DSLR wouldn't be as much fun.
> 
> I have shot with it nearly 2000 photos and was somwhat disapointed in the image quality after hearing so many good reviews of IQ.
> 
> ...



An unhappy update: After being told by the customer service rep to send the camera in as it was WARRANTY repair work... I got an estimate to repair today of $270.78 to fix something that came from the factory not working correctly. Good luck to all of you who need to get repair on your powershot. I guess only EOS customers matter to Canon. 

A new much happier update: Canon, after several chat sessions, emails and a phone call did repair the camera under warranty. Replaced the entire optical assembly at no charge. It works beautifully now. 

Just FYI - takes about 10 seconds and very little effort to test your aperture... might be worth checking yours!


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Feb 19, 2014)

I had the G1X which I thought would replace my DLux 2. It didn't. Then I tried a Fuji X20 and was pleased, but 
not so much as to get rid of the DLux. Then I replaced them both with a DLux 5 and I don't think I'll bother with
the G1Xii. The only way I'll consider it is if someone decides to hack off the lens and replace it with a FD mount.


----------



## AmbientLight (May 3, 2014)

Just recently I acquired a G1X Mark II. After initial trials I can state the following (rather subjective) findings:

 Camera reaction speed is quite decent for a compact. Of course it is not in the same league concerning speed to a decent DSLR, but for a compact it is pretty good.
Camera useability with the new lens design is really good once I got used to the controls. There are lots of customization options. What is important for me is that both tapping the touch screen to set focus as well as manual focus work fine.
Image quality may be the same as the previous model (I didn't buy the original G1X, so I can't compare), but it is not in any way comparable to a good DSLR. At ISO 3200, which is the default limit in sensitivity I can still take shots, which look good on a postcard size print, but it is not good for anything larger. Giving up on what I am used to in terms of image quality for me is the primary drawback in using it.

There remains the benefit of portability. Nevertheless, even if I can now catch moments I would have otherwise missed, I always rue the difference in image quality compared to my 5D Mark III or 1D-X.


----------



## Jamesy (May 17, 2014)

AmbientLight said:


> Just recently I acquired a G1X Mark II. After initial trials I can state the following (rather subjective) findings:
> 
> Camera reaction speed is quite decent for a compact. Of course it is not in the same league concerning speed to a decent DSLR, but for a compact it is pretty good.
> Camera useability with the new lens design is really good once I got used to the controls. There are lots of customization options. What is important for me is that both tapping the touch screen to set focus as well as manual focus work fine.
> ...


If you were go on vacation would you just take the G1X.M2 or do you bring along a 5D3 or 1D-X too?


----------



## AmbientLight (May 25, 2014)

Jamesy said:


> If you were go on vacation would you just take the G1X.M2 or do you bring along a 5D3 or 1D-X too?



On vacation I will carry my 1D-X and 5D Mark III plus a bunch of lenses. I wouldn't go on vacation without it.

For space-limited business travel I will bring the G1X Mark II as my go-everywhere camera, especially in case I fly with some of those airlines restricting carry-on luggage weight to merely 8kg.


----------



## troppobash (May 31, 2014)

Yes happy to have G1X II and not to have dslr when travelling or need to have minimum (sparse) equipment.

8)


----------



## troppobash (Aug 13, 2014)

troppobash said:


> Yes happy to have G1X II and not to have dslr when travelling or need to have minimum (sparse) equipment.
> 
> 8)



+1


----------

